
Show HN: Breathe 2.0 – Boost your calmness and focus while you work - filipeisho
https://www.github.com/filipeisho/breathe
======
filipeisho
Hi everyone!

Breathe is a (distraction-free) peripheral breath trainer, it helps you
breathe correctly so you can stay calm and focus on what matters.

I started breathe 2 weeks ago after reading some articles on the benefits of
breathing correctly (you have the link to those articles in the repo). And the
app consisted of a gif embedded inside a macOS app that always stayed on top,
but besides that there was no speed control, no customising, it was just a
gif. For me this was enough as my only objective was to start breathing
correctly without the need to go out of flow.

The same day I finished this 5-minute gif embedded coding adventure I found
myself very happy as not only I could breathe correctly but I felt more
focused and less anxious.

After I got a lot of positive feedback two weeks ago on my first Show HN
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24008678](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24008678)),
I saw that the project had value for a lot of people and started spending most
of my free time on making breathe usable.

Today I have released version 2.0 with all the features I deemed necessary for
breathe to be a 100% functioning app.

The most requested features were being able to customise the breathing
exercises time intervals, the color of each step and to be able to
progressively increase the intervals to train yourself to breathe deeper.

Besides that, the most important features in terms of usability that I have
implemented imo are transporting the window between spaces (so it always stays
on top, it doesn’t matter if you go full screen), status bar icon with all the
settings and the option to open at login.

Any feedback is highly appreciated!

~~~
mlkmt
Great update! What's a recommended routine to start with?

~~~
filipeisho
Thanks! There are plenty of breathing exercises but the one I use the most is
the 4-4-4-4 (it comes by default). I also enable progression, increasing each
time interval by 0.1 seconds every two minutes for 20/30 times (you can tweak
all of this in preferences).

